
Covid-19 study on hydroxychloroquine use questioned by 120 researchers - sampo
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/29/covid-19-surgisphere-hydroxychloroquine-study-lancet-coronavirus-who-questioned-by-researchers-medical-professionals
======
sampo
Also questioned in Andrew Gelman's statistics blog:

[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychl...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychloroquine-
update/)

